# My Latest Picture Fish "AEP Style"



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Here is a 5.6-pound bass caught down at AEP recently. The bite was crazy slow because of the cold front/weather.

I'm at 60% of my goal. Two more big ones will complete me. LOL!!!


----------



## DavidH (Apr 1, 2009)

Niiice catch bud.


----------



## the weav (Mar 22, 2007)

Whats this goal you speak of?


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

5 over 5lbs I think 

Your doing great!!!


----------



## BASmead (Jan 11, 2008)

Another pig congrats! Maybe you should elevate that goal man, it's only April. Looks like she's missin' an eye. They always strike harder like that. I don't know if it's cuz they're bitter or clumsy. Tight lines...........


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

keep it up, I wouldnt elevate that goal its a heafty one, if he doesnt get it by the end of april he might not get another shot until nov. tough to find those wieghts in the summer.
c'mon no report, what did you get it on... lol


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Very, very impressive sir. You're really tearin' em up this year. Good luck on that goal!


----------

